# ka24et??



## Stanzalover17 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey guys i have a 1992 nissan stanza XE with the stock ka24e engine in it. The engine is getting a little tired (340,000 kms) and i am wanting a litle more HP. I was wondering if a ka24et would fit into my vehicle?


----------



## silverbullet_specV (Oct 24, 2007)

you could always just get another ka and get a manifold made and do your own turbo setup, ive seen it done but good luck finding a mass produced manifold


----------

